

The Community Design: ...and you Thought the USPTO Was Bad - thomholwerda
http://www.osnews.com/story/25056/The_Community_Design_and_you_Thought_the_USPTO_Was_Bad

======
DavidAdams
I think that very few people are aware that this Community Design thing even
existed. It would be great if shining a light on it could generate some
scandal.

